# Thoughts on Bimmerfest 03



## xs3x (Feb 28, 2002)

328bimma said:


> *MORE FOOD NEXt YEAAR!!! the hot dogs ran out right when its our term. and.... the hamburgers were long gone....
> other than that.... ANOTHER GREAT YEAR OF BIMMERFEST!
> 
> Jerry *


you mean when its our *turn* to eat.


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Stuka said:


> *23109?:yikes: I hope no one got written up for that. That is just as bad as 23103, aka, reckless driving.:eeps: :angel:
> 
> So how fast did most people go to get to Cutter from LA? Was any speed record set?
> 
> ...


Not sure... I only heard that some guys got pulled over... besides hearing the report of 23109 on my scanner.... if no one got pulled over, they were definitely lookin for somebody...

Dunno about the speed record... I came up by myself....

hahaha.... I've had that scanner for ages.... got it when I was driving to and from El Segundo everyday.... it helped me plan alternate routes due to traffic jams and stuff many times... a few times on my way home, there were some pursuits... and I could hear in real time pretty much where they were and where they were heading....

I came to be fairly familiar with CHP radio codes and the more common CVC articles because of this... hehe

remind me to bring it with me if you go to the next Tech session or something.... heh...

one of the guys that came down with the Seattle folks had the same scanner in his car....

EDIT: oh yeah.... it was quite amusing looking at all the funny looks when I went to Vegas and drove up the strip with my windows down and the Scanner volume all the way up... :rofl:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

328bimma said:


> *MORE FOOD NEXt YEAAR!!! the hot dogs ran out right when its our term. and.... the hamburgers were long gone....
> other than that.... ANOTHER GREAT YEAR OF BIMMERFEST!
> 
> Jerry *


There were burgers too?


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

I don't remember burgers. Just a couple of different kinds of sausage (who's accusing the BMW crowd of being into "same sausage, different length"? :rofl: ).

Yes, it was a great time. My first Bimmerfest and I had a great time. Finally got to put some faces with the names. I'll post pictures later today. I'll shot a lot of video. Any idea if/how I should post it? I shot video of the road rally from the Gaviota rest stop and as the crew was coming down 154.

Thanks Jon, everyone at Cutter, and the vendors. It was a wonderful event. And a special thanks to Julio Limon who was demoing the E46 alarm install. I got a lot of good information from that demo and that'll probably be my first DIY mod when I actually get the car stateside. :thumbup:

-Peter


----------



## BoostedE21 (Mar 28, 2002)

Now the people that taped it, are they going to post them or what? Cause I want to see the ones where all the cars drive by.


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Man, I just crashed when I got home at 9:00pm last night...Slept through until this morning. In fact I just woke up and showered.

Again, Jon ROCKS. I will be buying my BMW from Cutter from now on, the roads and scenaries around S.B is just simply amazing and it'd certainly be worth the trek up to pick up a bimmer.

A few thoughts: It was great seeing the Seattle crowd, meeting in_d_haus (didn't have a chance last year), meeting JonM again, and meeting RKT BMR. Saw Kempe for the first time in 2 years. Met up with a whole bunch of guys that I usually hang around with at SCTS, met up with a whole bunch of vendors. Leif made an appearance.

I want to know, if anyone took picutres of Ceanna (skinny, young brunette handing out A-OK raffle tickets) so we can finally post pictures of her for NickK. :thumbup: All I can say is, I finally understood his obsession...Damn she has a nice set of Xenons.


----------



## KnightRider (Apr 13, 2003)

I had an awesome time, and the food was excellent. I was disappointed that I had to leave early and couldnt participate in the road rally, but nonetheless, it was really fun. I look forward to next year's bimmerfest. 

btw, there were 2 hot chicks that was working, some persian girl and a hot brunette. which one are you guys talking about? cuz they were both hot! :yikes:


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

KnightRider said:


> *I had an awesome time, and the food was excellent. I was disappointed that I had to leave early and couldnt participate in the road rally, but nonetheless, it was really fun. I look forward to next year's bimmerfest.
> 
> btw, there were 2 hot chicks that was working, some persian girl and a hot brunette. which one are you guys talking about? cuz they were both hot! :yikes: *


Read through this thread, and you'll understand.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?threadid=6055&perpage=10&pagenumber=1

She's the shorter, younger one of the two ladies working raffles.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

I didn't get a good shot of her, but here's what I have: A-OK tickets!

-Peter


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

Spectre said:


> *I didn't get a good shot of her, but here's what I have: A-OK tickets!
> 
> -Peter *


Again with the @ss shots.   :angel:


----------



## KnightRider (Apr 13, 2003)

god... they were both hot!  the shorter one was cuter... and uhh closer to my height :eeps:


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Spectre said:


> *I didn't get a good shot of her, but here's what I have: A-OK tickets!
> 
> -Peter *


Uh... where's that drool emoticon.... :eeps:

:lmao: :rofl:


----------



## Beemin 323 (Mar 3, 2003)

Checkout Specture pic....

The girl on the left with the black pants, Lily i met her one night at a bar, very cool girl. i talked to her for a bit at the fest. Jon help me out on this one, BF or not. i guess i'll have to go to the parts dept and buy something.

Hey who saw the girls in the e46 m3 with acs rims??? They were smokin Hot. 

Chad


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Beemin 323 said:


> *Hey who saw the girls in the e46 m3 with acs rims??? They were smokin Hot. *


:hi: I saw! I saw! They were right in front of me for a while....


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

doeboy said:


> *:hi: I saw! I saw! They were right in front of me for a while....  *


If you are talking about the Carbon Black ACS M3 Cab,
you are taking about "Samantha", one of our very own
Bimmerfest.com members. That was the car that was 
originally owned by Orangemarlin (that I drove in the 
Road Rally last year).

Lily was the girl with Ceanna selling raffle tickets.
AFAIK, she has a BF.


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

Stuka said:


> *
> 
> So how fast did most people go to get to Cutter from LA? Was any speed record set?
> *


LOL, I WISH!!! It took me just about 4 hours -- yes, 4 hours to get to Santa Barbara from Irvine, leaving at 1:00 pm. The transition from the 405 to the 101 was dreadful, the construction on the 101 near Ventura was also no fun, and traffic coming into the Santa Barbara area was the icing on the cake 

Then, going home on Saturday it took me another 3 hours. Stop and go on the 405 all the way from the 101 to the 105 :bawling:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Roadsterwench, it was nice meeting you!

Your Z3 (with that custom LeatherZ interior) was great...

You dog was really cute too.

Is it the same breed as "Toto" from the Wizard of Oz?


----------



## segal3 (Feb 20, 2003)

I took 101 all the way to my house (Calabasas, Parkway Calabasas exit, right before Topanga Canyon)...~70mi...I did it in about 50min-1hr

~Matt Segal


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *If you are talking about the Carbon Black ACS M3 Cab,
> you are taking about "Samantha", one of our very own
> Bimmerfest.com members. That was the car that was
> originally owned by Orangemarlin (that I drove in the
> ...


doh! too bad Chad! (hey... that rhymed.... :eeps: )

Is "Samantha" her real name as well as her handle? I remember her yelling at someone to pick up some trash they thew on the ground at the Los Olivos area... :dunno:


----------



## Roadsterwench (Sep 21, 2002)

Jon Shafer said:


> *Roadsterwench, it was nice meeting you!
> 
> Your Z3 (with that custom LeatherZ interior) was great...
> 
> ...


Nice to meet you, to Jon. I had a great time; just the driving part was a pain. I like driving, but not bumper-to-bumper. I loved seeing all the BMW's, especially the roadsters 

And of course it's fun to show off one's own car, and cute puppy. By the way, she's a Pyrenean Shepherd (as in the Pyrenees, in France). I don't know what Toto is :dunno:

Thanks for all your hard work in putting together a great event! I hope Cutter's facility didn't take too much of a beating. I know my puppy was well-behaved -- the only thing she caused damaged to were some tasty Cutter sticks she found among the shrubs :angel:

I doubt I'll be able to make it next year -- unless you can take a special request and make bimmerfest coincide with UT Austin's Spring Break. But maybe the year after that, if I can get a permanent job in So. Cal. If you know any chairmen of philosophy departments or deans of law schools in So. Cal., feel free to hook me up:bigpimp:


----------

